# Mac theme für windows 7



## MrDeath (3. Juli 2009)

*Mac theme für windows 7*

hallo
Das Das design von windows 7(also dieses Aero glass ding) finde ich total 
hässlich und kann damit einfach nicht arbeiten! daher wollte ich mal fragen ob es nicht irgendeine möglichkeit gibt dem RC von windows 7 das mac aussehen zu verpassen. Für windows Vista habe ich den Vista Flyakite Os X 2009 installiert, gibt es sowas ähnliches auch schon für windows 7


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mac theme für windows 7*

Lässt es sich denn nicht auch bei Sieben installieren?


----------



## MrDeath (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mac theme für windows 7*

@quantenslipstream ich hab es ausprobiert
installieren lässt es sich!
aber nach einen neustart startet windows nicht mehr.


----------



## kelevra (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mac theme für windows 7*

das ist ja auch nicht für windows 7 gedacht. Solche Theme-Packs verändern ja immerhin Systemdateien. Ein gewisses Risiko hat man ja daher immer.

Mir ist aber nicht bekannt dass es solche Theme-Packs schon fürs Win7 gibt.


----------

